# Newly diagnoised with Hashimoto's thyroiditis



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got diagnosed two weeks ago with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO) was 536. I can tell you this...I'm feeling really bad! My PCP sent me to an Endocrinologist and he said I had to have a biopsy done because of several solid nodules found in my neck from an ultrasound. I had the biopsy done last Friday and the results came back yesterday that they have to repeat the test due to not enough cells drawn. The test was painful and what I heard from others that the test should not have hurt. I asked if I could have another Dr. for the biopsy and they said yes. I scheduled my second test for Tuesday Aug. 24th. the largest nodule is 1.5 cm in size. So tell me, what do you think of all this? What should I ask the doctor? I need help with this because I've gained about 20 lbs. I'm so swollen, my throat hurts and I'm so tired but can't sleep at night, my hair is falling out. I would just like some feedback to know I'm not alone. Hope to hear from you soon...thank you for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LuciaBelfiore said:


> Just got diagnosed two weeks ago with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO) was 536. I can tell you this...I'm feeling really bad! My PCP sent me to an Endocrinologist and he said I had to have a biopsy done because of several solid nodules found in my neck from an ultrasound. I had the biopsy done last Friday and the results came back yesterday that they have to repeat the test due to not enough cells drawn. The test was painful and what I heard from others that the test should not have hurt. I asked if I could have another Dr. for the biopsy and they said yes. I scheduled my second test for Tuesday Aug. 24th. the largest nodule is 1.5 cm in size. So tell me, what do you think of all this? What should I ask the doctor? I need help with this because I've gained about 20 lbs. I'm so swollen, my throat hurts and I'm so tired but can't sleep at night, my hair is falling out. I would just like some feedback to know I'm not alone. Hope to hear from you soon...thank you for listening.


Hi, Lucia and welcome. You are not alone. As you read along, you will find many here who are in your shoes.

The FNA should not have hurt that bad, I don't think but others will have to chime in as I have never had one.

My humble opinion is to get the results of the second FNA and then we can help you w/ questions if you desire that. Right now you don't have much to go on!!

Except that you are very sick, of course.


----------



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll read other posts and see what others are writing. You are right...I do have to wait for the 2nd biopsy. Thank you for writing back. Lucia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LuciaBelfiore said:


> I'll read other posts and see what others are writing. You are right...I do have to wait for the 2nd biopsy. Thank you for writing back. Lucia


I and others will be waiting to hear from you. Please let us know when results come in from the 24th.. I hate that you have to repeat this procedure but it is necessary and possibly life-saving.

We are here for you. Hoping for the best of all possible outcomes on your behalf.


----------



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

On August 24th I had my 2nd biopsy done within 12 days due to not enough cell's drawn. After my biopsy was over I asked the technician what he thought and he said, to tell you the truth... it doesn't look bad! He said he is 95% accurate with doing biopsy's and I'll get a report within 3-5 working days. I'll update you once I get the report. Thank you all for being here.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all you wonderful people!
I am a 22 year old female who was JUST diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease 1 week ago today. I started out with a random blood test this past April where it was determined that my thyroid was slightly OVERactive. I went untreated and had my levels checked again last Monday. My TSH went from .47 to 4.83 in a matter of 4 months! My doctor (an Internal Medicine doctor) told me that sometimes hyperthyroidism can be a precursor to hypothyroidism? Is this true?? He also checked my antibodies for Hashi's and apparently my levels were through the roof. Normal levels he said were less than 37 and mine were over 600! Any comparisons out there as to what the normal levels should be and what your levels are? Anyway, needless to say, I haven't been feeling well for a LONG time but it recently got worse and that's why I had my blood checked again last week. I am a very healthy and active person. I hold a Nutrition degree and like to think of myself as physically fit and active. I run about 3 miles every morning and eat a very healthy diet (with a few splurges here and there) =). It got to the point where suddenly running those 3 miles became almonst impossible on some days. I was winded even while just talking, I gained about 5 lb in a month's time which is abnormal for me (I am 5'2.5'' and usually weight about 112 lb). I was so sleepy and just depressed for no apparent reason. Prior to this I was having symptoms but nothing as drastic as I was feeling recently. So, I have no idea if that was my body's shift from hyper to hypo or what. Either way, I don't feel well at all. Thyroid disease runs in my family and my mother has Hashi's as well. My doctor immediately put me on 25 mcg of Synthroid daily and I started them last Wednesday. Today is day 5. I have to say I have been feeling WORSE these last few days than ever. I am a very active person and I haven't been working out. I have been sleeping 8+ hours per night and taking 3 hour naps in the evenings. This isn't like me at all! I am also STARVING (I usually have a big appetite but this is crazy). I eat constantly it seems and I'm never full. Anyway, these are my symptoms and I am trying so hard to stay positive. I hope it's not the Synthroid causing my symptoms to worsen. I have heard that there are quite a few side effects when taking Synthroid but why would I feel WORSE than before? Any help would be much appreciated. I look forward to being part of this family! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry this took so long in getting back to you but I can't remember what I did from minute to minute. In the second biospy report I read it said rare follicular cells and not enough cells drawn...inconclusive. The Endocrinologist said to just come back in 6 months and he'll check me again. I thought to play dumb and ask "what are we looking for?" He said "we want to rule out cancer." I said you think I want to wait 6 months? I decided to get a second opinion. I called my insurance and asked if I have to have a referral and they said no, my insurance is Cigna OP which means open plan. My daughter works for a pharmacy while going to school and she asked them what I should do and they said to tell me just go to Moffit Cancer Center in Tampa, Florida. I called them and told them whats been going on with me and I had to fax all the info I had plus call my doctor to send the labs, ultrasound etc. to Moffit. My appt. is this coming Tuesday Sept 14th. My weight has spiked and my fatigue is disabling at times. My ankles and knees are swollen which I was told by my PCP that it's due to my auto immune disease and there is nothing that could be done for that. I went from a size 4 to a size 10. Scary!!! Any thoughts? 
Melissa: I know what you're going through but need answers myself. Just keep pushing until you get the help. Did you ever go to an Endocrinologist? I've been on the same meds for 8 years. .75mcg but with Hashi's they say the thyroid stopped working and that my body is fighting against itself. Sorry but I'm in the same boat!


----------



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

Went to Moffit Sept. 14th and the doctor checked out my ultrasound and said he was unable to read them due to poor images. Hmmmm the Endocrinologist where I go never said anything about that and this new cancer doctor said that's why I was sent to a biopsy and not only one but two. So he said lets start all over and get blood work done which I did on the 14th and tomorrow Sept 17 I go back to have an ultrasound done. This doctor said he doesn't want to put me through another biospy and he said he could tell most of the time just by the ultrasound that he can give me a diagnoses. 
I'll post with some updated news tomorrow evening.


----------



## drahaskell (Oct 1, 2010)

The most important approach to treating Hashimoto's is to become educated. Most doctors don't really understand this condition nor how to treat it besides giving a thyroid prescription. This is very important yet it addresses only one side of the picture, the elevated TSH.

I'd like to extend an invitation to attend a free webinar I'm hosting on the subject of Hashimoto's. I'll review all the medical research which points to the cause of Hashi's as well as some effective nutrients which have proven to lower thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies. I'll also cover the three types of thyroid medication and which is most effective and how it needs to be prescribed.

I am a Naturopathic Physician with 27 years of experience and I'm wanting to share this valuable information because of the millions of people with Hashi's are not getting the help they need. I've published a couple of books, one on optimizing thyroid hormones and the other on Hashimoto's.

I hope you can join me. Simply visit our site at HopeForHashimotos.com for more info and to sign up.

All the best, 
Dr. Alexander Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

drahaskell said:


> The most important approach to treating Hashimoto's is to become educated. Most doctors don't really understand this condition nor how to treat it besides giving a thyroid prescription. This is very important yet it addresses only one side of the picture, the elevated TSH.
> 
> I'd like to extend an invitation to attend a free webinar I'm hosting on the subject of Hashimoto's. I'll review all the medical research which points to the cause of Hashi's as well as some effective nutrients which have proven to lower thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies. I'll also cover the three types of thyroid medication and which is most effective and how it needs to be prescribed.
> 
> ...


Dr. Haskell -- thank you for coming to thyroidboards -- I hope you join back in the conversation; it would be GREAT to be able to talk to you and ask you questions!! Please come back and talk to us -- there are so many ideas, views, supplements and more -- and the COST to get questions answered by a professional can be very high -- so it would be of GREAT benefit if we could talk to you, you could help us rule in and rule out ideas.

For example, I'd like to know, is there anything really to TH1 and TH2 testing and responses? I've read about it, and while it sounds like it "could" be of value, yet -- from what I've read, they can swap, like, one can take over and then the other, or both, and so it seems like treating the weaker one could end up flipping and then one would be doing the opposite -- I'd like to know if this is a valid help.

Also, there are so many "triggers" == apparently for autoimmune, varying with each person. I'd like to know things like, if I get allergy tested, say for gluten, and it comes back positive, was that really for sure meaning that my body doesn't like that? Is it forever? Or is that more of too sensitive of a test to get an accurate read?

And then, are there scientific studies (like double blind) that show that for example - gluten has been a trigger for Hashimoto's in some large percent of people?

I'd also like to know, is DHEA harmful to people with Hashimoto's generally speaking? Or -- can it acutally be effective?

I also want to know, if I go to an anti-aging specialist and they look at all the blood tests and they say -we can make this number better, etc., hormones, etc., is that valid as far as helping a Hashimoto's person -- or can this kind of action hurt a hashimoto's person?

I'd like to know -- if an anti-aging specialist can get my metabolism like it was in my 20's, is that likely to hurt or help Hashimoto's antibodies? (i.e., high tpo)...

Ah, so many questions!

But it would be such a blessing to have you here. You see, many of us do TONS and TONS and TONS of research on "Dr. GOOGLE" LOL, and getting straight "SCIENTIFICLY PROVEN DOUBLE BLIND STUDY" kind of answers -- that's tough -- or maybe we can't interpret them in full view of their "entire" study...

Hope you'll come back and join us!!

Thanks 

Swimmer


----------

